# canon 550D buy from ebay or flipkart..?



## khmadhu (Jun 4, 2012)

hi Digitians..

I am planning to buy Canon 550D 

got confused on the price of Canon 550D 

canon official site price is 40k

EOS 550D Kit (EF S18-55IS) - Canon India - Personal

flipkart price - Rs. 38795

Canon EOS 550D SLR: SLR: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

ebay price- Rs. 32290

Canon EOS 550D Digital Camera with 18-55mm lens 2 Years Canon India Warranty | eBay


will get around 6k difference. so is it a good deal to buy from ebay or ... any good deal..?

please advice on this... hurry up..  just one day left!...


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 4, 2012)

I will suggest not to trust ebay india in for such expensive and delicate stuff. Flipkart is more trusted and also offers 30days money back. 

Ebay sellers sometime ships used stuff even when they write box packed. Even Products from ebay are sometime not covered in Indian warranty. 

I personally prefer Ebay for stuff which are generally not available on reputed sites


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

If you doubt online sellers, better buy it from local dealers. I am sure you would get a better deal from local dealers than Flipkart if not ebay. Even reliance digital offers (I guess only if you negotiate) 5ft tripod, 16GB (other than 4GB) memory card. So you could get better deal from other local dealers than reliance.


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 4, 2012)

@ajayashish, Thanks for the suggestion.. 
even if I buy from a power seller will it not be genuine..?

@nac  sure will check with  local dealers.. but I am sure they wont give at this price. with kitlens!


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jun 4, 2012)

I got my nikon d3100 from ebay seller name is modenterprisespvtltd very good seller from delhi.i got it in just 2 day to mangalore.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

The ebay seller doesn't have good rating but only one buyer who have bought 550D left negative rating. And for that seller ready to replace the piece. So it seems to be OK. Note that I don't have a long track record of buying from ebay.

I am sure buddy, you will get a nice deal than Flipkart. It was the case when I bought a compact and the same when my friend bought a DSLR. You will know when you ask for quotation. But before hand try to get to know about the camera and its rivals. The more you know, lesser you will get confused by the seller.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2012)

NO ..even i dont recommend buying a dslr from ebay...its better to check ur local market...

I am sure the normal price of 550D with kit lens is around 34k

ebay sellers sometimes dont give canon india warranty instead gives 6 months shopkeeper warranty ..


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 4, 2012)

@sujoyp, r u sure its 34k with kitlens..?

I checked in chroma it costs 38,795 with lens and Tripod.. even Reliance digital same cost!.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2012)

just try ur local market...try thereu mayget nice offers


----------



## mastervk (Jun 4, 2012)

I bought Canon 550d with kit lens for 33000 from ebay.eBay will have better price.Just be careful about the seller.Look at his feedback.There are 5% and 10% coupons also usually some scheme running in ebay which will award you gift for your purchase .

Don't buy from flipkart.You will get better price at your local market.

I bought from below seller in Jan 2012.Now its Rs 37000 for 550D +kit lens +bag + 4 GB..
CANON EOS 550D DSLR CAMERA18-55 IS LENS 8-GB EOS CARRYING CASE 0% EMI @Rs11999/- | eBay


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jun 5, 2012)

mastervk said:


> I bought Canon 550d with kit lens for 33000 from ebay.eBay will have better price.Just be careful about the seller.Look at his feedback.There are 5% and 10% coupons also usually some scheme running in ebay which will award you gift for your purchase .
> 
> Don't buy from flipkart.You will get better price at your local market.
> 
> ...


Even i got my camera from same seller  and i have posted the same link above


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 5, 2012)

I think canon hiked the price of this model. few days back when I saw it was 35,995  and now its 39,995.

4k increased..!!.    my bad.. I should have bought 2 weeks back.
I guess those ebay sellers are selling old stocks..


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2012)

If I right, its still the same. It was 35995 for body only and 39995 with kit lens. I guess you're little confused with two different prices.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

You can use 5% or 10% discount coupon in ebay .Canon 550d + kit lens might cost around Rs 35000 in such case.
else purchase with full amount and use promotional offer in ebay to get free gift.


----------



## ghosh.dll (Jun 6, 2012)

Even i bought my D7000 from ebay @ 67K under 2yr indian warranty with the joy of easy emi  No hassles in my case. Local shops were near 72K to 74K


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 13, 2012)

finally getting 550D for 31k net!.  through direct deal from canon employee.
product includes 4GB card & carry bag.

thanks guys for your suggestions..


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

Getting??? or got?

Recently Canon slashed price 5k. Now MRP is 35k. 31k is a good deal. 

Now beginners (new to dslr) who wants an entry level dslr more likely to settle with 550D than D3100.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2012)

31k for 550d is a great deal


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 13, 2012)

nac said:


> Getting??? or got?
> 
> Recently Canon slashed price 5k. Now MRP is 35k. 31k is a good deal.
> 
> Now beginners (new to dslr) who wants an entry level dslr more likely to settle with 550D than D3100.



tomoro I am getting. Direct delivery to home.. and payment by check.

canon prices going down.. ?  but the employee told that , there was a recent company meeting, and they are planning to hike prices!.because of $ value.


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats... Share you photos with us when you get yours...

But for this model, they have reduced... If they are increasing, we can expect it sooner.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2012)

price of 550D is going down but due to devalution of indian rupee the cost of item is going up soon


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 13, 2012)

nac said:


> Congrats... Share you photos with us when you get yours...
> 
> But for this model, they have reduced... If they are increasing, we can expect it sooner.




sure will post pics..


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 16, 2012)

ok here are the pics.. taken from sony cybershot cam

ubpacking... 
*i.imgur.com/aLlbe.jpg


*i.imgur.com/PGcTE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/49YW0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AC4pN.jpg


----------

